# So where is the Zebralight?



## DevL (Jun 4, 2007)

So where is the Zebra light? They said they would announce final specs in May and now it is June. I want my 1xAA Cree headlamp with aluminum housing and waterproofed construction. Where are the specs and prototype pics? I am a big vaporware hater. Show me something.


_MODERATOR

This may be continued in one of the other ZebraLight threads

This one is closed,

Unforgiven_


----------



## gunga (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm also VERY interested in this light as it seems pretty cool and fits what I want.
oo:


I am however, very hesitant after getting burned in the Rexlight fiasco and the crazy long wait during the jetbeam C-LE GBs. 
:thumbsdow


I will have to wait this one out anad see if it exists and if it works. Has anyone else heard of Zebralight? Have they produced anything else that anyone know about? A bit scary if it's just a spring up company like Rexlight...


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 5, 2007)

We have just finished the testing and ready to release our first product, the H50 headlamp. Here are some information/specs:
- Diameter 18.3 mm, length 66 mm, cylindrical shape
- T6061 aluminum, HA III
- Waterproof
- The light goes out near one end of the case, sideway
- The LED is mounted close to the outer surface of the case for flood type beam
- Dome shaped LEXAN polycarbonate lens, hardened
- The out of LED light output measured are 2.6, 13, 65 lumens (with a non product version inductor). We will measure the out of headlamp light output once our first batch comes out.
- Twist switch, with low, med, high, low, … light levels
- If the light is turned off for more than 5.6 seconds, the light level resets to low
- The headlamp is mounted using a silicon bracket, filled with GID powder, to the headband
- The H50 package comes with another GID silicon bracket with a neck lanyard attached
- We dropped the 14500 support with the H50 model because we had hard time trying to squeeze the complicated circuit into the 66 mm tube (note that an AA battery takes up 50 mm), while still maintaining adequate heat sinking capability. 

We will post the photos in a few days. 

George
Zebra Lighting


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 5, 2007)

Zebralight - that sounds good to me! Thanks for the update. Any estimate on the pricing?
I am looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 5, 2007)

cool post the runtimes also, can it run with nimh?


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 8, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We have just finished the testing and ready to release our first product, the H50 headlamp. Here are some information/specs:
> - Diameter 18.3 mm, length 66 mm, cylindrical shape
> - T6061 aluminum, HA III
> - Waterproof
> ...



:twothumbs, thats what i'm talking about! I'm such a pessimist are heart.. been disappointed with so many projects... so i was a bit worried this project would just be a puff of smoke... but over the last couple of weeks that itch that is headlamps came lurching back into my mind ... 

Bring on the ZebraLight! George I would recommend sending some of the first H50's to chevrofreak... he does really good runtime tests that most trust... and he likes headlamps so i'm sure he wouldn't mind checking out the first ones 

George, any dates on when there will be a headlamp with lithium ion 14500 support (Buck/Boost), burst output function, and dual RED light/white light option lighting! Headlamps I think should have some sort of way of projecting red..... red lighting is so helpful... 

can't wait to see pics! of the H50! :naughty:


----------



## boosterboy (Jun 8, 2007)

How about a headlamp with a Red Cree LED.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds very promising. Can't wait for pics!

I too would like to see eventual 14500 support, even at the expense of a dimmer high mode.


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm interested, hopefully it's not too expensive.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 13, 2007)

My wallet hurts


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 14, 2007)

I want the H60: a CR123 version.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 16, 2007)

Still waiting.....


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

We are busy preparing for the production, including CNC machining, anodizing, lens, etc. We will release pictures of a pre-production unit next week. The anodizing finish will not be black but in somewhat green-gray color, and will be HARD. Price will be in mid to up 30s. 

In our product road map, there will be a CR123/RCR123 powered H30 model, and a CR2 powered H20 model.

The red led or filter support will be in the Hx1 series.


George
Zebra Lighting


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 17, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We are busy preparing for the production, including CNC machining, anodizing, lens, etc. We will release pictures of a pre-production unit next week. The anodizing finish will not be black but in somewhat green-gray color, and will be HARD. Price will be in mid to up 30s.
> 
> In our product road map, there will be a CR123/RCR123 powered H30 model, and a CR2 powered H20 model.
> 
> ...


 

AWESOME! This headlamp sounds so promising, and the H30 model sounds even better! Just some advice... I'm not sure how well the H20 would sell. Mostly because a CR2 cell is hardly any smaller (or lighter) than a CR123 cell, and it has only half the capacity. 
If you are going to be making more headlamps in the future I would love a 2AA model that is fully regulated at all levels. This headlamp with two Energizer Lithiums would be incredible! 
The only thing better than that would be a 17670 version or even better an 18650 cell headlamp, but that is getting rather picky. :nana:


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> AWESOME! This headlamp sounds so promising, and the H30 model sounds even better! Just some advice... I'm not sure how well the H20 would sell. Mostly because a CR2 cell is hardly any smaller (or lighter) than a CR123 cell, and it has only half the capacity.
> If you are going to be making more headlamps in the future I would love a 2AA model that is fully regulated at all levels. This headlamp with two Energizer Lithiums would be incredible!
> The only thing better than that would be a 17670 version or even better an 18650 cell headlamp, but that is getting rather picky. :nana:


 
Thanks for your advice. We don't have any plans for 2AA or 18650 headlamps on our current road map. However we would reconsider it if there are enought interests in these form factors.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> AWESOME! This headlamp sounds so promising, and the H30 model sounds even better! Just some advice... I'm not sure how well the H20 would sell. Mostly because a CR2 cell is hardly any smaller (or lighter) than a CR123 cell, and it has only half the capacity.
> If you are going to be making more headlamps in the future I would love a 2AA model that is fully regulated at all levels. This headlamp with two Energizer Lithiums would be incredible!
> The only thing better than that would be a 17670 version or even better an 18650 cell headlamp, but that is getting rather picky. :nana:


 
BTW, the H50 is regulated at all three levels, even at the low of 2.6 bulb lumens. Our recent runtime tests show that at low level, the pre-production H50 can run about 85 hours, or about three and half days, with a Sanyo 2700 NiMH.


----------



## gunga (Jun 17, 2007)

George, that sounds very good.

I look forward to FINALLY getting a decent 1 AA headlamp.

Will you be selling direct or throuigh a dealer?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

gunga said:


> Will you be selling direct or throuigh a dealer?


 
We'd prefer sell direct from Shanghai, with a US based address for returns. However, we havn't tried the Chinese postal sytem for that purpose yet.


----------



## GaryF (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## crislight01 (Jun 17, 2007)

runtimes sound good, looking forward to see its design:thumbsup:
cant wait for the beamshots!!

AA cells rules!


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 17, 2007)

exciting to watch a NEW and very desirable product such as this one emerge. 
after receiving my latest P2Dce SEQ2 I can only hope that zebra will utilize an orange peel reflector and premium bin emitter, or at least make the head accessible enough to make those changes. This P2D has throw, spill, great beam and runtime. I need headlamp that will make me leave this P2D at home when I go backpacking. Otherwise I'll just rig a headband for handsfree. I'm rooting for you Zebra!

I agree with the cr2 vs cr123/rcr123 - especially for backpacking where weight v function is so important. 'the 123 wins hands down. Great to see the regulation in all modes. Multiple battery configurations would be nice, like 2aa but minimal weight, quality construction, good regulation, long runtime and quality beam are tops for me. Price target is fair if the proposed zebra is realized.

Paypal ready and waiting


----------



## Beaker (Jun 17, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> I agree with the cr2 vs cr123/rcr123 - especially for backpacking where weight v function is so important.



Heh... I'm from the caver perspective, which is exactly opposite. Weight is irrelevant (or at least a tertiary concern); battery cost is far more important, so being able to use AAs or easily rechargeable hi-cap Lithiums is far more desirable! I would never buy a CR123-based headlamp for caving...


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 17, 2007)

AA or cr123a batteries are fine with me. When will the H30 model be released? I might wait for that model instead if it seems like the better of the two lights for my use.


----------



## GaryF (Jun 17, 2007)

I look at the battery choice like this...

L91 AA Lithium batteries and 123 batteries have roughly the same energy potential, 3000mAH * 1.5v vs 1500mAH * 3.0v. The L91's are a couple of grams lighter and cost a tad more than 123 batteries purchased in bulk. But I like the high capacity NiMH rechargeable options I have with AA batteries, and I like to be able to carry just one set of spares most of the time. AA batteries will also work in my camera and small radio if I have it along. And in a pinch, I could buy alkalines at most any gas station or convenience store.

My preference is strongly for the single AA battery format, but I'm happy to see that there will be models available that work with other types of cells for people who have that preference.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> AA or cr123a batteries are fine with me. When will the H30 model be released? I might wait for that model instead if it seems like the better of the two lights for my use.


 
No date set for the H30 release. After the H50, there will be several other headlamp and handheld models prior to the H30.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 17, 2007)

frankly, 
at this point I don't care if it uses a mouse-wheel overdriven with two running rats. As long as it's reasonably light weight, with well regulated "run" time, lots of light, a sensible UI and price tag, I'll be very interested.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 17, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> after receiving my latest P2Dce SEQ2 I can only hope that zebra will utilize an orange peel reflector and premium bin emitter, or at least make the head accessible enough to make those changes.


 
There is no reflector in the H50 design. The emitter is mounted close to the outer surface, protected with a dome shaped polycarbonate lens. 

We will use P4 bin Crees in the H50. P4 is about 7 lumens under the Q2. Q2 are not available in large quantities yet. 

The head is not accessible for any mods. It's sealed with a special heat conductive glue.


----------



## gunga (Jun 17, 2007)

No reflector eh? So no throw at all?

Well, I'll wait and see what these actually look like. Not the ultimate headlamp, but still be really useful and cool.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 17, 2007)

as far as the reflector goes....

are you sure theres not going to be a lot of lumens being wasted without some sort of focusing object? 

I remove my reflector from my EOS from time to time and its not bright at all... Its just a perfect flood.... however, the way the EOS is designed is that the emitter is NOT close to the lens like it is in the new Zebra light.. So i'm sure that Zebra has it figured out...


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jun 17, 2007)

Beaker said:


> Heh... I'm from the caver perspective, which is exactly opposite. Weight is irrelevant (or at least a tertiary concern); battery cost is far more important, so being able to use AAs or easily rechargeable hi-cap Lithiums is far more desirable! I would never buy a CR123-based headlamp for caving...



I'm a backpacker and I don't want a cr123 light either. I much prefer more commonly available batteries like AA. The difference in weight is miniscule, and easily offset by how much water/fuel you're carrying. One of the reasons I use a stove that burns both alcohol and wood. Of course, if they're going to offer both, then so much the better.


----------



## PeLu (Jun 18, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> There is no reflector in the H50 design. The emitter is mounted close to the outer surface,


Very good. Most headlamps are too much focused for many headlamp tasks. 

And I'm very happy with the single AA design. AA are still the standard. 
It looks like the perfect backup caving light.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 18, 2007)

Lux Luthor said:


> I'm a backpacker and I don't want a cr123 light either. I much prefer more commonly available batteries like AA.




I agree that cr123a is "so over" for both backpacking and caving. Especially backpacking.

While cr123a cells used to offer some advantages for LED lights, those days are long gone.

That leaves incan lights, but who still carries incan lights for backpacking or caving? Maybe a few cavers still carry a bright cr123a incan for spotting purposes, but probably fewer will as time goes on.

.


----------



## Meduza (Jun 18, 2007)

I do not agree that a CR123A light is "over" for backpacking,
they still have advantages either when it is cold or when
the weight got to be optimized.

I started to hate alkaline AA cells after a trip a few weeks ago where it got down to just a few 
degrees celsius and my single AA lights just died and didnt want to start again because of that 
the cells could not manage the cold and sagged...

After that i bought a little CR123A light for cold situations... 
and loaded lithium AA in my AA flashlights on all trips.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 18, 2007)

Meduza said:


> I do not agree that a CR123A light is "over" for backpacking, they still have advantages either when it is cold or when the weight got to be optimized.



What advantage does CR123A offer over AA lithium?

Not duration of storage. (AA lithiums are same or greater.)

Not cold weather operation. (AA lithiums are the same.)

Not weight. (If you do calculations for battery weight versus lumen-hours for various AA and CR123A lights, there isn't any great difference.)



Meduza said:


> I started to hate alkaline AA cells after a trip a few weeks ago where it got down to just a few
> degrees celsius and my single AA lights just died and didnt want to start again because of that the cells could not manage the cold and sagged...



Agreed, AA alkalines aren't the best cell choice for cold weather conditions. However, there are plenty of AA lights available that can run AA lithiums. Those AA lights will offer just as good cold weather operation as CR123A lights.

Plus, AA lights are far more flexible lights.

They can run on AA alkalines, lithiums, NiMH and NiCd rechargables, even "heavy duty" carbon zinc cells if absolutely necessary.

If you are thru-hiking or just on a long camping trip, some type of AA cells can be found at any rural gas station or small town store. Try finding CR123A in a rural area.

.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 18, 2007)

so wait. there is no AA version?


----------



## InTheDark (Jun 18, 2007)

I backpack and I still wouldn't mind a CR123 based light for 2 reasons, price and size.

I can find $1 123 all the time, and most of my other lights already take them, so spare batteries arent' that much of an issue. I have never been able to find lithium AA's nearly as cheap. Especially when I travel to Asia, it's almost easier to find the 123's than AA's lithiums or even regular AA's, they're becoming almost as common as AA's in a lot of places (just not in the US). 

Also, I like smaller headlamps, and prefer ones without the battery pack in the back. For backpacking or trips size is not a big deal, but I also carry a headlamp with me everyday, so smaller is better. The difference in size between AA's and 123's is very noticable, especially once you start having multiple batteries. All my AA headlamps are way too large and cumbersone for carrying, although that's probably because all my AA headlamps take 3-4 batteries. Weight per lumen hour, they might be the same, but a 123 is still going to be smaller overall. A single AA design would be nice, but a single 123 version would be pretty nice too. 

I do like the flexibility of a AA light though, even if I've never taken advantage of it, so I'd be happy either way. Better yet, offer both versions and I'll buy them both. I am a little concerned about not having a reflector or optics though, I think you should look into making another version with one. Without anything to focus the light, we're stuck with a flood whether we like it or not. At least with most other lights, you can remove the reflector if you choose, or have some sort of diffusing option. Without it, you can't really do anything if you want more throw. So while it might make a great caving headlamp, it won't make a very good headlamp.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 18, 2007)

> (If you do calculations for battery weight versus lumen-hours for various AA and CR123A lights, there isn't any great difference.)




ringzero,
In a sense you are right but it depends upon your perspective. We are getting into "gram weenie" territory. And that's a growing addiction in ultralight backpacking, similar to flashaholism.
Using chevros runtimes for lithium primaries this is what I came up with using the L1D and P2D as they match up lumens settings pretty well:

First, the hours of comparable lumens generated at each setting, per ounce carried.

Second, total regulated runtime (not to 50%)

Minute or major differences? I guess it depends upon the condition of your knees. 

total runtime
...............................wt/w...........hrs/oz......hrs/oz.......hrs/oz........hrs/oz..........hrs........hrs...........hrs
..............................battery..........low..........med..........high..........turbo..........low........med..........high.......turbo

L1D w 1 bat...............2.2oz............14.5............3.3...........0.9............N/A............32..........7.22..........2	
P2D w 1 bat...............1.9oz............16.8.........3.4...........1.5............0.42...........32..........7.5..........2.8..........0.8

L1D +1 xtra bat..........2.7oz............24..........5.4..........1.5.............................64..........14.4..........4	
P2D +1xtra bat...........2.5oz............25.9..........6.1..........2.2............0.7.............64..........15...........5.5..........1.6

L1D + 2 xtra bts..........3.2oz............30..........6.8..........1.9.............................96..........21.7.........6
P2D +2 xtra bats.........3oz...............31.7..........7.4..........2.7...........0.8..............96..........22.5.........8.3.........2.4

And just for kicks:

L2Dce w 1 bat..............3.17oz..........27.............5.1..........2...........0.7.................86..........16.3.........6.4..........2.3	
P3Dce w 1 bat..............2.86oz..........27.............5.7..........2...........0.7.................77..........16.3.........5.7..........2	
.
P3Dce+1xtra bats..........3.98oz..........39............8.2..........2.8.........11................154..........32.5........11.3..........4	
L2Dce+1xtra bats..........4.37.............39.4..........7.6..........3...........11................172.......... 33..........13............4.5

corrected - Thanks GaryF


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 18, 2007)

So how good of regulation will the Zebralight have?


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 18, 2007)

Exactly, 
we can niggle about potential 
let's see what turns up
then we really have something to niggle about


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 18, 2007)

f22shift said:


> so wait. there is no AA version?


yes there is but the next version will be cr123a.

I agree: AA *cell **rules*.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 18, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> So how good of regulation will the Zebralight have?


 
flat, current regulated output at 65, 13, and 2.6 bulb lumens. 

runtimes are 2.5, >17, and >85 hours with our pre-production units.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebralight says


> flat, current regulated output at 65, 13, and 2.6 bulb lumens.
> 
> runtimes are 2.5, >17, and >85 hours with our pre-production units.



For comparison:
Fenix claims P1Dce @ 12 and 72 lumens output for low and high modes.
Tested runtimes I've seen are 13.3 and 2.3 respectively (e2).

For L1Dce, fenix claims 9 lumens, and a tested, reasonably flat runtime (e2) of 22 hours.
If fenix circuits are considered efficient, then by comparison, your numbers look pretty decent.
Are these number for an alkaline, nimh, or lithium primary?


----------



## Minjin (Jun 18, 2007)

Stop harassing the guy. 

Let the light come out and then we will evaluate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2007)

This looks interesting. I like that the levels are spaced further apart than my PT Quad.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 18, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Zebralight says
> 
> For comparison:
> Fenix claims P1Dce @ 12 and 72 lumens output for low and high modes.
> ...


 
We tested with Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries. 17 and 85 hour runtime figures are our design objectives, and "official" at this moment, in reality we have achieved about 20 hours for the 13 lumen medium and over 100 hours for the 2.6 lumen low levels. High efficiency at low level is hard to get, but very important for headlamps.


----------



## gunga (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking good. Paypal at the ready. When will they be available again?

George, may I ask, what other lights have you produced or distributed? THis is the first I've ever heard of Zebralight...


----------



## GaryF (Jun 18, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> First, the hours of comparable lumens generated at each setting, per ounce carried.
> 
> Second, total regulated runtime (not to 50%)



Shakey, I have to disagree with your figures for "low". Chevro's runtime showed an almost identical chart for the P2D-CE and the L1D-CE on the low setting. Both dropped out of regulation around 30-32 hours. 

Interesting way of looking at it, though. IMO (correcting for the "low" runtime) there is very little difference in the battery performance, with most of the difference being the fact that the base P2D is 10 grams lighter that the L1D-CE. With the L91's weighing in at 2 grams less, the AA based light should overtake the P2D at about 5 batteries, at least on the low setting, in terms of hours per ounce.

How many hours of light is enough, though? Wouldn't the L0D-CE with L92's be a better choice than either of these for a gram weenie most of the time?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 18, 2007)

gunga said:


> Looking good. Paypal at the ready. When will they be available again?
> 
> George, may I ask, what other lights have you produced or distributed? THis is the first I've ever heard of Zebralight...


 
They will be available in July. 

We are new in the flashlight business. We have been involed with supplying electronics equipment for a while in China.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Gary
Thanks for pointing that out. I transposed two cells on the spread sheet.
That looks very even now. I'll correct.

As for Lod, it's a great choice if I don't think I'll need max light output.


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 18, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> They will be available in July.


 
Hopefully, some pictures will appear before July...:naughty:

Paypal is definately locked and loaded.


----------



## Christoph (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> ringzero, In a sense you are right but it depends upon your perspective. We are getting into "gram weenie" territory...And that's a growing addiction in ultralight backpacking, similar to flashaholism....





Wow shakeylegs, I'm impressed with the detail work you put into the chart comparing various Fenix lights.

If I'm understanding your chart correctly, those weight differences look fairly inconsequential to me. Typical delta is 0.2 ounce, including 1 backup cell.

Is a 0.2 ounce weight advantage really worth giving up the superior flexibility and easy availability of AA cells? Maybe for you, but not for me.

However, I don't carry Fenix lights for backpacking. If weight and pack space were really critical, I'd carry just a Streamlight Enduro headlamp running on 2 lithium AAAs and one coin cell light. No spare cells. That's just over 2 ounces and would provide me with sufficient light for several weeks of backpacking.

I know people who have covered long distances on the Appalachian Trail and Ozark Trail carrying just a coin cell light. I think really hardcore ultralight packers tend to carry just coin cell lights.

To each his own.

.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 19, 2007)

Well ringzero, it seems extreme I know, but fanatic attention to weight and functionality allowed me to pare down 40 pounds of base gear to under seven pounds, and still maintain full 3 season functionality. Once everything is pared to the extreme, I can afford to splurge, weight wise, on one or two items like a great new headlamp.

I once had a night long forced cross country retreat through the sierra's and luckily a bright moon and knowledge of the terrain brought me through safely using a photon. But in unfamiliar territory it would have been quite difficult without a real thrower of a light. Hence my desire for something light and powerful.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Well ringzero, it seems extreme I know, but fanatic attention to weight and functionality allowed me to pare down 40 pounds of base gear to under seven pounds, and still maintain full 3 season functionality.




shakeylegs, back in the day I routinely carried packs weighing in at 80 pounds or more, because I'd have additional caving or climbing gear inside.

My huge external frame pack was nearly 8 pounds empty.

During a few longer trips in winter, my pack was nearly 100 pounds at start of trip. Without ropes and hardware, I'd carry maybe 50 pounds for three season use, going up to 60 pounds in winter.

Gear has come a long way since then. I have a sturdy ultralight tarp good for three season use that weighs less than 8 ounces.

It's much easier to go very light in mild weather. I've learned the hard way that cold weather still calls for heavier down bags, more and heavier clothes, more calories of food per day, more fuel, etc. Food with plenty of calories is warmth.



shakeylegs said:


> I once had a night long forced cross country retreat through the sierra's and luckily a bright moon and knowledge of the terrain brought me through safely using a photon. But in unfamiliar territory it would have been quite difficult without a real thrower of a light. Hence my desire for something light and powerful.



Sounds like your forced retreat was something of an epic. ;>

I agree that it's a good idea to have a light available for emergencies where you might have to hike all night or go cross country at night.

I don't think throw is that important, but the light should be bright enough to go cross country in an emergency and have decent runtime for walking all night if necessary.

.


----------



## GaryF (Jun 19, 2007)

Shakey, 

Thanks for correcting the typo. I'm also a lightweight hiker - not quite as fanatic as some of the ultralighters, but I've been known to go out for a few nights with a sub 10lb pack. My heavy pack, good for a week or more in the mountains, is 16-18lbs. 

My "epic", and one of the things that led me to LED lights, was a trip to Nepal that saw me get involved in an emergency nightime evacuation from a 15,500 foot elevation lodge. I had gone to Nepal planning to rely on a small solar charger for enough light to read by for an hour or two each night, with a set of lithium AA'a for emergency backup. This was 1999, and flashlight options were limited. As things happen, the monsoon was running a bit late, and I got very little sunlight for my solar panel during the first week of the trek. No big deal, I just read less. I was traveling alone, but had befriended some of the other trekkers who tended to be on the same schedule as me. 

The evacuation started about 9:30pm. Within 2 hours, all of my nimh batteries had failed in the cold weather, and the other lights in the group (5 people and a horse at this point) were also dead. For the remainder of the night we relied on the one light with the lithium batteries to get us down a very dark trail in a light snowfall. 

It came out ok, we got Susanna down to a safe elevation, and she was able to fly out on a small plane a day later. I went to a little store and bought a dusty old pack of AA Duracells and was able to continue my trek with enough reserve lighting power to get through a night. As I remember it, some places had CR2 batteries and film, but CR123's were not very available in the hills at the time. Most every little shop had some AA batteries. 

Shortly after that trip, I discovered the CMG Infinity, a dim but long lasting LED light, and also CPF. From that point on I've always made sure I have enough reserve light to get through at least 2 entire nights. LED advances have made that much easier to accomplish without compromising on weight or brightness. 

Were I to repeat that Nepal trip today, I would carry a Fenix L1D-CE and a Fenix L0D-CE with several spare L91 and L92 lithium batteries and a Jackstrap headband. The L0D-CE would be the workhorse, used for tasks and reading, and the bigger AA based light would be mostly for emergency use. The Zebralight could potentially replace the L0D-CE, Jackstrap, and allow me to carry only one size of spare batteries. I'm also thinking it will make a great reading light for home use on it's lower levels.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 19, 2007)

Gary,
One run-in with a serious nighttime back-country emergency and light sources take on a new sense of importance. Even more serious for caver's I'd presume.

The photon is great around camp, Lod would be fine too. For hiking I prefer a handheld with throw potential and long run time so I use a P1Dce though the new P2DQ2 may take its place (my only hesitation is clickie reliability). 

But to bring this thread back to topic, and the reason I am interested in the Zebralight, I almost always carry an aurora headlamp as I've found myself all to often at night traveling class 3 and needing to use my hands for balance. And while I like the aurora a lot - I think I change the batteries twice a year at most - I'm always looking for something smaller and at least as reliable. 

I was actually pleasantly surprised to hear Zebra was using no reflector as it should produce a nice soft flood similar to my aurora.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 21, 2007)

ringzero said:


> I agree that cr123a is "so over" for both backpacking and caving. Especially backpacking.
> 
> While cr123a cells used to offer some advantages for LED lights, those days are long gone.
> 
> ...


I only use CR123 for backpacking. And I'm a hardcore backpacker/climber. Think places like Nepal and Amazon, that's me.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 21, 2007)

Zebralight: Add me to the list of people who would be interested in the headlamp designs you are preparing to release. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for further information.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 22, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I only use CR123 for backpacking. And I'm a hardcore backpacker/climber. Think places like Nepal and Amazon, that's me.





Glad it works for you.

I used to carry a single cell CR123a Surefire for backpacking and as a backup for caving.

Nowdays CR123a lights don't make sense for me.

They no longer offer any real advantage over AA-based LED lights. Cells are nearly impossible to find in rural areas and are more expensive.

.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2007)

ringzero said:


> Glad it works for you.
> 
> I used to carry a single cell CR123a Surefire for backpacking and as a backup for caving.
> 
> ...


AAs don't work well under cold weather so this is a big no-go for climbing. NiMHs self-discharge over time, so it's useless for long trekking trips. I never need to buy batteries in my trips -- or any other type of supply for that matter -- I always bring back unused batteries from my trips, therefore CR123s are my choice.

I have a Surefire E1E with Lumens Factory bulb and one AW RCR123 as a backup light. It packs a lot of incan power for such a small sized light. It's great for the outdoors. Especially when your eyes get tired from the "gosthly" glow of your main LED headlight.

Cheers.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 22, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> AAs don't work well under cold weather so this is a big no-go for climbing. .
> 
> Cheers.


 
lithium aa


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2007)

f22shift said:


> lithium aa


AA Lithiums are useless to me, they are more expensive than CR123s and they don't fit in any of my handlights. I prefer to use one type of battery only, it's better and cheaper. That's why I'd like to have a CR123 headlight with a Cree or SSC-P4.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 22, 2007)

That's fine if that's your preference. Your statement is wrong that's all.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 22, 2007)

I like and use both 123's and AA's, so I won't really take sides here except to say that they both have their advantages as others have posted already - aside from one advantage 123's have that I have not seen clearly mentioned: CR123's can run an LED direct drive off a single cell at decent level without a boost circuit, or circuit of any kind, to make a very simple, small, ultra reliable light if you need it. Such a light would run for 20+ hours at a decent level. A CR2 powered JIL DD runs for 10h.
It is relatively recently that AA powered LED lights with boost circuits are powering up to 80L off a single cell, so some people still think they can't pull their weight. I have to admit that to do so, they have to run at high current draw to match a 3.0V CR123, where alkalines are less efficient, but NiMh are fine (if you can use rechargeables where you are going).

Of course, the ideal would be to have one light with a 16x50mm (16500? ...OK, 17500) sized battery cavity to fit either a CR123 or a AA of any kind (and a 17500 maybe), and to work off 1.2 to 4.2V for ultimate flexibility. Hmmmm, doesn't the Barbolight T-04 do that?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2007)

f22shift said:


> That's fine if that's your preference. Your statement is wrong that's all.


How my statement could be wrong? I said Lithuim AAs are more expensive than CR123s (FACT), and AA batteries don't fit in any of my lights (FACT).


----------



## f22shift (Jun 23, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> How my statement could be wrong? I said Lithuim AAs are more expensive than CR123s (FACT), and AA batteries don't fit in any of my lights (FACT).


 
i meant the statement of "AAs don't work well under cold weather so this is a big no-go for climbing. ." sorry for the confusion.

lithium aa do work well in cold weather. if i remember correctly their operating temps is -40 to 120 F


i think lithium aa and cr123 are pretty much the same cost from my experience.


i think cr 123 offer a nice form factor(smaller light) where you can use one cell as opposed to 2 or 3 aa. that's pretty much the advantage. a nice advantage.

i'm in the same boat as you. i want to keep for myself the same battery if possible so i can interchange with different lights if need be. definitely a pain to carry many types. that's why i think the aa ppl will not change over and vice versa for the 123.


----------



## freefall8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Not to offend anyone...but...is this thread still about the Zebralight, or "AA vs. CR123 batteries"? :nana:


----------



## InTheDark (Jun 25, 2007)

This thread has gotten off subject, although it has been an interesting detour. 

Maybe Zebralight can answer this question (or maybe it was answered and I missed it), who is the primary target audience for this headlamp? And, since I'm in china right now on business, how can I get my hands on one this minute for some pre-testing


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 29, 2007)

Seriously, I need this light by July 11th...:naughty:


----------



## Archangel (Jun 29, 2007)

Zebralight- does the circuit shut down at ~1v, or is it up to the user to make sure that a NiMH isn't over-drained?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Zebralight- does the circuit shut down at ~1v, or is it up to the user to make sure that a NiMH isn't over-drained?


 
The circuit won't start below 1.1v. However, if the circuit is alrealy on (>= 1.1v), it will work down to 0.9v.


----------



## DevL (Jun 29, 2007)

So where are these prommised prototype pics?


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this thing ever going to be available? I'm interested in 1.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is a picture of the prototype. The silicon bracket will be transparent filled with green colored GID, with the same shape and size as in the picture. The headband will be of much higher quality with logo and graphics. The HA finish will be in darker grey color compare to what's in the picture. The polycarbonate lens will be the same. As you can see from the picture, the headlamp is not much bigger than an AA battery.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 29, 2007)

how do I post a picture?


----------



## f22shift (Jun 29, 2007)

first you host it somewhere like www.imageshack.us then you post and click on the little 'insert image' icon that looks like a small stamp with a mountain. insert the link address , press enter


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. 

Try again.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 30, 2007)

that is small, this could be very cool.:twothumbs


----------



## TOTC (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that picture could not possibly be further from what I imagined in my head, but that is not a bad thing! I think the form-factor is great. Looks like the bracket could be attached to just about any piece of gear (if the user wants to deviate from the headband at all).

I think I'll have to grab one of these when they become available.


----------



## tygger (Jun 30, 2007)

Neat design. I assume the lights a flood pattern. Should work really well for most close to med. range tasks. When will these be available?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

tygger said:


> Neat design. I assume the lights a flood pattern. Should work really well for most close to med. range tasks. When will these be available?


 
planed shipping date is before the end of July. So far most of the components are ready, such as silicon brackets (one for the headband as in the picture and another one for neck lanyard), lens, etc.


----------



## gunga (Jun 30, 2007)

THat is pretty funky and odd. Does look like it could work well and it quite simple in costruction. I like it.

Hope to see more info soon!


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 30, 2007)

The photo of the H50 is actually quite close to what I imagined.

I so want 1 or 100!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Waiting very impatiently for details to buy them.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 30, 2007)

make the headstrap sober please , black is cool.right now the zebralight looks rather like a cell ..


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 30, 2007)

:wow: Zebralight that's a very innovative design. Very small. Looks like it was made for it's purpose, no useless "fashion" gimmicks. It looks very bomb-proof, no sharp edges, nothing you could break off... Can the headlamp be easily detached from the headstrap? It could be also used as a neat small flashlight (for close-up work). The only thing is that emitter - is there a lens or how is it protected?
How do you turn on this headlamp?

Thank you! 

EDIT: I read it has a polycarbonate lens.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> :wow: Zebralight that's a very innovative design. Very small. Looks like it was made for it's purpose, no useless "fashion" gimmicks. It looks very bomb-proof, no sharp edges, nothing you could break off... Can the headlamp be easily detached from the headstrap? It could be also used as a neat small flashlight (for close-up work). The only thing is that emitter - is there a lens or how is it protected?
> How do you turn on this headlamp?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 
The headlamp can be easily detached. The bracket is made of stretchable GID silicon. Twist switch is used for on/off and level selections. First time on to low level, off and on again to medium level, off and on again to high level, and low, med, high, in that order. If the light stays off for 5.6 seconds, the next level will be low. 

We decided to use twist switch for its size, simplicity and reliability. It won't turn on accidentally in a pack.


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 30, 2007)

65 lumens out of that? I am soooo in :twothumbs

The design looks great...


----------



## Grubbster (Jun 30, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The headlamp can be easily detached. The bracket is made of stretchable GID silicon. Twist switch is used for on/off and level selections. First time on to low level, off and on again to medium level, off and on again to high level, and low, med, high, in that order. If the light stays off for 5.6 seconds, the next level will be low.
> 
> We decided to use twist switch for its size, simplicity and reliability. It won't turn on accidentally in a pack.


Starts off in low!:twothumbsI am so tired of manufacturers starting their lights off in high. Any idea what the price will be?I hope this does not use a slow PWM for regulation. That would be a deal breaker in a headlight.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

Grubbster said:


> Starts off in low!:twothumbsI am so tired of manufacturers starting their lights off in high. Any idea what the price will be?I hope this does not use a slow PWM for regulation. That would be a deal breaker in a headlight.


 
The low is actually a low low, about 2.6 bulb lumens. 

The price will be around $37+-$2. 

There is no slow PWM used in the circuit for the light level control, not even for the low level. Maintaining high efficiency at such a low level is challenging.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 30, 2007)

The price is right, but I guess that doesn't include shipping? How are you going to sell them? (directly or through dealers?) 
Thank you.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> The price is right, but I guess that doesn't include shipping? How are you going to sell them? (directly or through dealers?)
> Thank you.


 
No, it does not include the shippping.

We will sell directly first and add dealers later.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jun 30, 2007)

i can see this is going to be one very useful addition to my toolkit!!
well done zebralight


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 30, 2007)

Speechless.

I like this a lot. The shape is good. The color is good (engineering sample color only?) The way it is fastened to the headband is good. The twist activation, the low output mode, and starting in low when turned on... all excellent. 

This light could be removed from the headband and used as a small flashlight on its own. A mini 90 degree angle head light! Perfect. :thumbsup:

This is really what I want in a headlamp. So minimalist and simple. I'm really surprised by this great design. :huh: I'll probably be buying at least one...

ZebraLight, may you become rich from this new product!



ZebraLight said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Try again.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 30, 2007)

Very cool indeed. Can't wait to try one.

This unconventional design is rather thought provoking.
I'm not asking for this, but I'm visualizing this headlamp with the addition of a conventional reflectored head on the tail end - two lights in one - a floody headlamp and a handheld thrower. Have to play with this idea a bit. 

Zebralight, are the head and tailcap removable?


----------



## cave dave (Jun 30, 2007)

please folks, this is a thread about Zebralight *take your CR123 vs AA discussions elsewhere!* It is so old by now and there are many threads on this subject already.

Obviously the folks following this particular light are AA fans!


----------



## cave dave (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks like a great design, small and light. I like flood in a headlamp for many uses. You could probably dispense with the silicon altogether and just have an elastic loop on the headband like the nite-ize headstrap.
:thumbsup:

My only concern is if there will be glare from the plastic dome into your eyes during use? You might need to add a bit of a lip at the bottom.

PS If you are a CPFer who doesn't like flood or AA's please leave this thread now and stop raining on our parade.  :buddies:


----------



## Archangel (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll second the "please no light in my eyes (and eyeglasses)", though i guess we could always swivel it up a bit at the expense of shooting light (even more) above our heads.


----------



## RdlyLite (Jun 30, 2007)

Been reading this thread just about every time I long on and I must add that the design is innovative!

Count me in. Hehe.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 30, 2007)

I just noticed the best (non) feature of all. No silly strobe or SOS. Thank you! :bow:

Would it be possible to add Med after high? The the cycle starts again?
low-med-high-med

PS: take strobe debates to the strobe thread not here.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 30, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Very cool indeed. Can't wait to try one.
> 
> This unconventional design is rather thought provoking.
> I'm not asking for this, but I'm visualizing this headlamp with the addition of a conventional reflectored head on the tail end - two lights in one - a floody headlamp and a handheld thrower. Have to play with this idea a bit.
> ...


 
The head is removable for accessing the battery and for twist operations. There is a tailcap, but it's not removable in the finished product.


----------



## Archangel (Jun 30, 2007)

So the LED is twisted to swap levels? Why did you decide to do it that way other than everything go off of the tailcap?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> So the LED is twisted to swap levels? Why did you decide to do it that way other than everything go off of the tailcap?


 
We'd like to have one end (head or tailcap) glued to the battery tube so that it won't interfere the twisting actions. We decided to glue the tailcap and leave the head portion easilly accessible in case of repaire. We'll looking into this again next week.


----------



## ringzero (Jul 1, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Here is a picture of the prototype....




ZebraLight, you've been far too modest.

This isn't just another headlamp.

This is something I've been hoping for and posting about for quite a while now: a small, rugged, single-cell, multi-level, long-runtime utility light with a RIGHT-ANGLE HEAD.

Most manufacturers seem to be totally clueless about the superb utility of small lights with RIGHT-ANGLE HEADs.

There are only a handful of these lights available, and yours looks like it beats them all in one way or another.

Also, thanks so much for not messing up your light's UI with Strobe and SOS! (Fenix inflicted the UIs of their Cree lights with these abominations, and consequently I've never bought any Fenix Cree lights.)

.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't wait for this .
I really like the idea that it can be easily detached from the headstrap and you could carry it on a neck-lanyard, or attach it somewhere - so it's like a flashlight/headlamp hybrid.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 1, 2007)

Zebralight- From a user standpoint, i don't see why people wouldn't prefer the twisting done at the tailcap, though obviously that wouldn't be a deal breaker for many people.


----------



## shining (Jul 1, 2007)

I also prefer twisting the tailcup. This way the light can be kept pointed while adjusting levels. Hope at least it would be possible to unglue the tailcup.



Archangel said:


> Zebralight- From a user standpoint, i don't see why people wouldn't prefer the twisting done at the tailcap, though obviously that wouldn't be a deal breaker for many people.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 1, 2007)

Very interesting design! I have some concern as an eyeglass user, but apart from that I really like it, and would buy one anyway.

That thing looks smaller than an Arc AA. You might consider making a keychain version down the road. Nice work!!!


----------



## gunga (Jul 1, 2007)

shining said:


> I also prefer twisting the tailcup. This way the light can be kept pointed while adjusting levels. Hope at least it would be possible to unglue the tailcup.


 
I agree with this completely. Twisting the head requires you re-aim the head everytime you change levels. Many lights work fine with both ends unscrewed. So I think that would work for Zebra light...


----------



## f22shift (Jul 2, 2007)

woo hoo, this would make a nice bday present for myself later.

will there be a pocket clip available? maybe for edc. you could clip onto a shirt pocket and shine it out in front.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 2, 2007)

Very interesting design. I'll be buying one.


----------



## Minjin (Jul 2, 2007)

Any way you design the twisting, its going to be a two hand operation. That silicone is going to eventually stretch because of all the twisting relative to it and then its going to be all loosey goosey. I hope you sell replacement silicone holders because I think people are going to need them.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 2, 2007)

That light looks sooo cool. The minimalist look rocks.
The only problems I see are already mentioned: glare on glasses, safety goggles, or other eye wear, and potential for having to re-aim after changing levels - though I think that should not really be an issue. As long as that silicone holder is plenty flexible not to press ridges into my forehead, it looks like a winner.
I would definitely like to get one if I can justify the cost, but I may not be able to resist as this will be such a good lightweight hiking light that can easily be used in the hand too.
I will continue to watch the developments. Good job so far.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 2, 2007)

Minjin said:


> Any way you design the twisting, its going to be a two hand operation. That silicone is going to eventually stretch because of all the twisting relative to it and then its going to be all loosey goosey. I hope you sell replacement silicone holders because I think people are going to need them.


Not if they use high-quality silicone like those found in diving masks, fins and other gear. Those last many many years.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 2, 2007)

No glare on glasses if you wear the headband over a ball cap or a hat with a brim. The bill of the ballcap will keep the light out of your eyes.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Zebralight- From a user standpoint, i don't see why people wouldn't prefer the twisting done at the tailcap, though obviously that wouldn't be a deal breaker for many people.


 
We have decided to change the twisting to the tailcap.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 2, 2007)

Minjin said:


> Any way you design the twisting, its going to be a two hand operation. That silicone is going to eventually stretch because of all the twisting relative to it and then its going to be all loosey goosey. I hope you sell replacement silicone holders because I think people are going to need them.


 
We use high quality silicone material from a major supplier in that field. It should be durable. There will be extra silicon brackets in the package so that you can use the light other than as a headlamp.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 2, 2007)

wow, designing a light for the people 

i still think it would be nice to have a pocket clip like in this pic so you can use a shirt pocket, shirt neck, pants pocket, pants waist..etc. to hold the light.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 2, 2007)

f22shift said:


> wow, designing a light for the people
> 
> i still think it would be nice to have a pocket clip like in this pic so you can use a shirt pocket, shirt neck, pants pocket, pants waist..etc. to hold the light.


 
We will provide a pocket clip.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 2, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> That light looks sooo cool. The minimalist look rocks.
> The only problems I see are already mentioned: glare on glasses, safety goggles, or other eye wear, and potential for having to re-aim after changing levels - though I think that should not really be an issue. As long as that silicone holder is plenty flexible not to press ridges into my forehead, it looks like a winner.
> I would definitely like to get one if I can justify the cost, but I may not be able to resist as this will be such a good lightweight hiking light that can easily be used in the hand too.
> I will continue to watch the developments. Good job so far.


 
We will provide an accessory for the glare problem.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2007)

I will provide Paypal!

Zebra light, thanks for listening to the people! You will be well rewarded...


----------



## Archangel (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm impressed. Looks like Zebra Lighting might rank right next to Heliotek and Central Tools as far as running right out of the gate.


----------



## Minjin (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm amazed at how receptive they are to feedback. Almost too receptive. Not everyone that posts on here has good ideas... :nana:


----------



## InTheDark (Jul 2, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We will provide an accessory for the glare problem.



Would this be a shield of some sort? Seems kind counter intuitive, to have a flood type light, then shield part of the output to prevent glare. Seems like you could put the wasted light to better use, say like maybe focusing it somewhere?


----------



## Argon (Jul 3, 2007)

InTheDark said:


> Would this be a shield of some sort? Seems kind counter intuitive, to have a flood type light, then shield part of the output to prevent glare. Seems like you could put the wasted light to better use, say like maybe focusing it somewhere?



Then it wouldn't be a flood light then wouldn't it. :nana:

But yeah twisting of either the tail cap or the led head part wouldn't bother me at all. In fact i would prefer it to be turned on at the led module end, for me i believe it would be more intuitive. But i still wouldn't mind which way you decide to do it.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, I am amazed - a manufacturer is actually listening to our suggestions and changing the product. Small, versatile, robust, effective, cheap... It could be something like the brand Fenix in flashlights, and Zebralight in headlamps...Zebralight, I think your headlamp might be a big success.


----------



## Robatman (Jul 3, 2007)

Love the versatility of this thing, esp with a clip. 

Just wondering if adding a clickie might take away from candle-standing and pointing it in the direction you need. If you need to recess the clickie then it may end up making it too long.

I may have missed this but do you have a website or will it be sold through CPF?

Robert


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe Zebralight has indicated they will sell directly through CPF at least initially. As for clickies, unless a last minute change has occurred this is a twisty.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 3, 2007)

I doubt they're changing the product this late in the game. If it's going to release this month, i imagine everything is pretty much set in stone by now.


----------



## Robatman (Jul 3, 2007)

I guess i misread #116, and assumed they changed from twisty- I see its clear now that they just meant moving the twisty from the front "join" to the rear "join". Sorry Zebralight didnt mean to cause any probs or misinformation,
Robert


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 3, 2007)

Without context, with my English, #116 could be misleading. 

BTW, we do have a plan for a "unconventional" clikie for our future products. 



Robatman said:


> I guess i misread #116, and assumed they changed from twisty- I see its clear now that they just meant moving the twisty from the front "join" to the rear "join". Sorry Zebralight didnt mean to cause any probs or misinformation,
> Robert


----------



## PeLu (Jul 5, 2007)

InTheDark said:


> Seems kind counter intuitive, to have a flood type light, then shield part of the output to prevent glare.


You only need to shield the light which would go directly into your eye. Not a big loss. 
From looking at the design, I do not think that glare is much of a problem. 
Better to wait until we have the first samples and look for a solution then. 

Switching it not at the business end has the advantage that is is less likely that you make your lens dirty when the hands are not clean. Not uncommon for some people.


----------



## smokin_arkie (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome design. I've had a Petzl Tikka forever and I've wanted to replace it but haven't found the right light to do so. This light looks perfect, I can't wait to buy a few. 

Thanks, its great to see a manufacturer really be focused on the end user feedback. 

Looking forward to the release. 

Smokin_arkie


----------



## GaryF (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm in for at least one, and probably 2 of these. I figure once the wifey sees what a good reading light it makes, I'll be back to needing one of my own, lol. The design wasn't quite what I pictured, but I really like it for it's simplicity, and it should be an excellent headlamp for most situations that I need a headlamp for.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Jul 5, 2007)

Would be nice if this was offered with a clip, so it could be attached to pocket pants or shirt pocket and used in such manner in addition to headlamp.


----------



## PeLu (Jul 6, 2007)

smokin_arkie said:


> Awesome design. I've had a Petzl Tikka forever and I've wanted to replace it..


I'm thinking about how I could modify a ZebraLight into a Zipka kind of light. Maybe it is quite easy.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 6, 2007)

PeLu,
Can you elaborate briefly?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 6, 2007)

iocheretyanny said:


> Would be nice if this was offered with a clip, so it could be attached to pocket pants or shirt pocket and used in such manner in addition to headlamp.


 
There will be two extra silicone holders in the H50 package besides the one on the headband, one holder comes with a neck lanyard attached, you can attach another holder to any other structure you like, helmet, fishing pole, etc. 

A stainless steel clip will be included.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 6, 2007)

PeLu said:


> I'm thinking about how I could modify a ZebraLight into a Zipka kind of light. Maybe it is quite easy.


 
You mean the Zipka kind of 'headband'?


----------



## PeLu (Jul 6, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Can you elaborate briefly?





ZebraLight said:


> You mean the Zipka kind of 'headband'?


Yes, exactly. Sorry for not explaining it enough. The Zipka uses this very thin string and a mechanical tensioning device, like you used in former times for your ski lift ticket. Surprisingly, I never had any problems with the thin string and I also do not know about anyone breaking one. 
The advantages are: It can adjust to any diameter, from a few inches/centimeters to more than head size. So it is easy to put around your writs or other things, even tent poles (then you put a sling around the light itself). 
It is also much smaller and more compact in your pocket and when used as a hand light. 
I carry it without a pouch putting it around one of my braces/suspenders.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 7, 2007)

ZebraLight,
Would you be able to post a few beamshots comparing the ZebraLight to another light we all might be familiar with - maybe a PT Aurora, a Photon Freedom, or even a Fenix LODce? Even beamshots of the ZebraLight by itself would be great.
Thanks


----------



## cave dave (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this light. I hope it's reliable. So many of the non-fenix Chinese lights have had poor reliability track records.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 8, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> ZebraLight,
> Would you be able to post a few beamshots comparing the ZebraLight to another light we all might be familiar with - maybe a PT Aurora, a Photon Freedom, or even a Fenix LODce? Even beamshots of the ZebraLight by itself would be great.
> Thanks


 
We will post the H50 beamshots right before we release the headlamps.


----------



## PeLu (Jul 8, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> ..post a few beamshots comparing the ZebraLight to another light


IMHO flood-type beamshots do not represent the same value as with more spotlight lamps. Better than nothing, of course, but usually even with very evenly distributed beams, on the beamshots it looks much more spotty (because you have to be quite close to the wall etc.)


----------



## cave dave (Jul 8, 2007)

Depends, a hallway or outdoor beamshot could be useful. White wall beamshots will not do a flood justice.

BTW: Mr Zebralights English is excellent! But if you need any help with the packaging or anything let me know and I will proofread it for you.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 8, 2007)

PeLu said:


> Yes, exactly. Sorry for not explaining it enough. The Zipka uses this very thin string and a mechanical tensioning device, like you used in former times for your ski lift ticket. Surprisingly, I never had any problems with the thin string and I also do not know about anyone breaking one.
> The advantages are: It can adjust to any diameter, from a few inches/centimeters to more than head size. So it is easy to put around your writs or other things, even tent poles (then you put a sling around the light itself).
> It is also much smaller and more compact in your pocket and when used as a hand light.
> I carry it without a pouch putting it around one of my braces/suspenders.



Please don't go this route, I've always had this type of setup fall off my head.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 8, 2007)

Zebralight- Do you know if the H50 take the 3.6v disposable (not li-ion)AAs? They can't handle current for crap, but may be good for the low setting.




cave dave said:


> I'm really looking forward to this light. I hope it's reliable. So many of the non-fenix Chinese lights have had poor reliability track records.


(smirk) So does Fenix.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you ZebraLight for your promise to post beamshots.



PeLu said:


> IMHO flood-type beamshots do not represent the same value as with more spotlight lamps. Better than nothing, of course, but usually even with very evenly distributed beams, on the beamshots it looks much more spotty (because you have to be quite close to the wall etc.)





cave dave said:


> Depends, a hallway or outdoor beamshot could be useful. White wall beamshots will not do a flood justice.



Yes, white wall beam shots of a floody beam don't say much about the quality of light produced. But, I agree with cave dave that a beamshot of a 3 dimensional scene can indicate the depth and breadth of a floody beam in a useful way. We just need recognizable visual clues in the scene.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Zebralight- Do you know if the H50 take the 3.6v disposable (not li-ion)AAs?


 
The H50 does not support 3.7v 14500 rechargeables or 3.6v lithium disposables (e.g. Tadiran AA Lithiums you can get from Radio Shack).

The H50 supports 1.5v Energizer e2 lithium L91 disposables.


----------



## PeLu (Jul 9, 2007)

cave dave said:


> ...hallway or outdoor beamshot could be useful...


Of course you are right. I meant the ubiquitous short distance to a white wall beamshot which seems of little value. 

Regarding the Zipka style headband:


lasercrazy said:


> Please don't go this route, I've always had this type of setup fall off my head.


It was not my intention to convince anybody to change the design from factory. I just wrote my idea how I will modify one of the Zebralights. The marketshare for a production version will be too low anyway (and the price too high). BTW, I never lost it from my head. Maybe different samples have different springs.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 9, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The H50 does not support 3.7v 14500 rechargeables or 3.6v lithium disposables (e.g. Tadiran AA Lithiums you can get from Radio Shack).
> 
> The H50 supports 1.5v Energizer e2 lithium L91 disposables.


Zebralight,

What is the maximum voltage of the circuit? Is it 3V so that it can take 2AA or CR123A?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 9, 2007)

nzbazza said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> What is the maximum voltage of the circuit? Is it 3V so that it can take 2AA or CR123A?


 
The circuit can take a higher voltage from 3.7v sources, which could be as high as 4.2v initially, without a problem. However, the thermal path in the H50 is not good enough for handling the heat generated by the LED and the DC boost IC under a 3v or 3.7v source, and we consequently didin't put any circuit/components for supporting 14500.

We will have CR123A models in the future, but not 2AA.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info Zebralight. I think that it is fantastic that a manufacturer is so open with data like this.

I'm definitely going to buy at least one H50 and probably the CR123 version as well.

I've made up a datasheet for the H50 based on the info posted in this thread so far, does anyone want to see it.

BTW I'm not connected to Zebralight in any way, just a fan.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 9, 2007)

nzbazza said:


> Thanks for the info Zebralight. I think that it is fantastic that a manufacturer is so open with data like this.
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy at least one H50 and probably the CR123 version as well.
> 
> ...


 
I absolutely agree with you - I'm also becoming a Zebralight fan . They should be an example for other manufacturers in this way. 
Zebralight - hurry up, Fenix is also making a headlamp .
I can't wait for the H50 .


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 9, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> ...Zebralight - hurry up, Fenix is also making a headlamp .
> I can't wait for the H50 .



Have they actually said that?


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 9, 2007)

Lux Luthor said:


> Have they actually said that?



This link suggests that they are not, but that four7's was sourcing a single CR123 headlamp from another manufacturer. Zebralight have said in that thread that they are not the manufacturer of that headlamp. So it appears there are two cree headlamps being developed.

When compared with the Zebralight H50, the "other" headlamp looks like vapourware at the moment. Of course that could all change.


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2007)

*how about a new tread?*


I am NOT interested in reading all these pages here to be able to POSSIBLY find some info...

IF there is already some global data available, how about the maker/seller 
OPENING A NEW TREAD WITH EVERYTHING STATED IN THE 1st POST?

Till now I am not aware of such


----------



## cave dave (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: how about a new tread?*



yellow said:


> I am NOT interested in reading all these pages here to be able to POSSIBLY find some info...
> 
> IF there is already some global data available, how about the maker/seller
> OPENING A NEW TREAD WITH EVERYTHING STATED IN THE 1st POST?
> ...


Once the maker has the lights for sale he should create a thread in Marketplace with all the details. You might just want to wait for that.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 10, 2007)

:thinking:
Is it just me or is the beam going to be off-center once you put that thing on your head?



ZebraLight said:


>


----------



## g36pilot (Jul 10, 2007)

greenLED said:


> :thinking:
> Is it just me or is the beam going to be off-center once you put that thing on your head?


 

Yes, up to a couple of inches. That may not be significant with a floody beam. One can off center the tube to bring the emitter closer to center.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 10, 2007)

greenLED said:


> :thinking:
> Is it just me or is the beam going to be off-center once you put that thing on your head?


 
The tube is off center a little bit to the silicone holder on the prototype, however, it's aligned to the center with the production version.

The emitter is off center about 27.6mm.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 10, 2007)

I've just finished a summary of the Zebralight data, putting all the information into one post. I'll update it as new information is posted here. Hope it helps! :twothumbs

Link here


----------



## PeLu (Jul 11, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The tube is off center a little bit to the silicone holder on the prototype, however, it's aligned to the center with the production version.


 Off center is not necessarly bad, for me it would be even an advantage. And the side can be probably changed by turning the lamp around. 
For example when using a clinometer (avery usual task underground), the light has to get into a window on the devices side (with the most usual ones).


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice outside the box thinking on this headlamp zebralight.. can't wait to see the continued progress!


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 14, 2007)

how about a lanyard hole in the tailcap... similar to what fenix does with their tailcaps?

I would really love to have this feature because then you could create a safety lanyard (so not to lose it wearing or not) or wear it on a keychain


----------



## wischi (Jul 14, 2007)

@ZebraLight: Why don't you add support for 14500ers? If the H50 supports 14500ers, you don't need to build a C123 Version ...

Anyway I personally think 14500ers are good compared to normal AA's, NiMH and non rechargeable Lithium AA's (harm the environment - have to be thrown away after usage - NiMH excluded, and are not temperature stable - Lithium AA's excluded)

wischi


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Zebralight :wave:, any news about the H50 headlamp? You said that you would like to start shipping before August - is it still true?
Me and my friends can't wait for this headlamp . 
Thank you.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 14, 2007)

wischi said:


> @ZebraLight: Why don't you add support for 14500ers? If the H50 supports 14500ers, you don't need to build a C123 Version ...
> 
> Anyway I personally think 14500ers are good compared to normal AA's, NiMH and non rechargeable Lithium AA's (harm the environment - have to be thrown away after usage - NiMH excluded, and are not temperature stable - Lithium AA's excluded)
> 
> wischi


I personally don't see any point in 14500's (3.6v, 750mAh). You'd be better off with an EOS running 3 NimH (1000mAh, 3.6v, or 3.6Wh). Also I would recommend you do some research into the energy density of the 14500 (2.78Wh) compared to a Nimh AA (3.0 Wh). 

I think lots of people are really looking forward to the H50 for the very reason that it uses a single AA battery, the most commonly available battery in the world. A four pack of eneloops would cost about the same as a single 14500 and give great service. 

Implementing LiIon compatibility properly is not that easy or inexpensive. You would need a buck and boost circuit with a very wide range of voltage range (0.9v to 4.2v.) I really haven't seen any lights that do this well. I say skip it, it would add cost unnecessarily for most users.

If you are going to go for uncommon batteries then I would at least recommend the 18650 for its massive capacity. (8.88 Wh)


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 14, 2007)

jar3ds said:


> how about a lanyard hole in the tailcap... similar to what fenix does with their tailcaps?
> 
> I would really love to have this feature because then you could create a safety lanyard (so not to lose it wearing or not) or wear it on a keychain


 
There is no space on the tailcap to put a lanyard hole, sorry about that.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 14, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I personally don't see any point in 14500's (3.6v, 750mAh). You'd be better off with an EOS running 3 NimH (1000mAh, 3.6v, or 3.6Wh). Also I would recommend you do some research into the energy density of the 14500 (2.78Wh) compared to a Nimh AA (3.0 Wh).
> 
> I think lots of people are really looking forward to the H50 for the very reason that it uses a single AA battery, the most commonly available battery in the world. A four pack of eneloops would cost about the same as a single 14500 and give great service.
> 
> ...


 
In terms of energy/volume density, the best li-ion batteries and the best NiMH batteries are very close. Li-ion batteries give better performance in extremly low temperature and weigh a bit less. Good NiHMs are readly available and inexpensive. Adding proper circuit for li-ion batteries will increase the complexity and size for the H50. 

Here is the list of possible headlamp models we planed.

H20 for CR2 (15*2*66)
H30 for CR123 (17*3*35)
H40 for AAA (10*4*40)
H50 for AA (14*5*00)
H60 for 18*6*50

After H50, we will consider making H30, H20, H60, and maybe H40.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 14, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Hi Zebralight :wave:, any news about the H50 headlamp? You said that you would like to start shipping before August - is it still true?
> Me and my friends can't wait for this headlamp .
> Thank you.


 
Yes, we are very busy trying to get everything setup before August.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 15, 2007)

Zebra,
Thanks for all the responses. I'm so glad to see a well thought out and original light. I'm glad you haven't succumbed to pressure to obtain max throw, max brightness or put in gimmicks like SOS modes. Yet you are still responsive to customer ideas and requests. You obviously have a practical vision for this light from a true "user" perspective. :thumbsup:

I was wondering what the warranty would be and how you will handle issues that come up.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 15, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> In terms of energy/volume density, the best li-ion batteries and the best NiMH batteries are very close. Li-ion batteries give better performance in extremly low temperature and weigh a bit less. Good NiHMs are readly available and inexpensive. Adding proper circuit for li-ion batteries will increase the complexity and size for the H50.
> 
> Here is the list of possible headlamp models we planed.
> 
> ...


 

Great, those models sound great! I would probabley not make the single AAA version and the single CR2 version. They don't offer that much less size/weight and they have much less compacity. The CR123 model and the 18650 model sound awesome! Good luck!


----------



## DM51 (Jul 15, 2007)

I really like the look of these. Tough, simple, element-proof, good design, no messing about, just what is needed. A good range of sizes - my guess is AA will prove the most popular. The larger 18650 one would be good for use with a helmet, and the smaller ones ideal for occasional light duty use.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Zebralight has a very innovative design for this headlamp. I'm looking forward to purchasing one to take on a weeklong backpacking trip in the Grand Canyon in October. Being able to detach the light from the strap and use as a handheld light is very inventive.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll be in for the CR123 version. Perfect. Good battery, good flood, small and not much weight. Perfect.
:thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 15, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I was wondering what the warranty would be and how you will handle issues that come up.


 

Our products are warranted against defects in workmanship and materials for one year, provided that the product remains unmodified and is operated under normal and proper conditions.

We will provide shipping addresses in the U.S. and China for returns and warranty services.


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 16, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Our products are warranted against defects in workmanship and materials for one year, provided that the product remains unmodified and is operated under normal and proper conditions.
> 
> We will provide shipping addresses in the U.S. and China for returns and warranty services.




Excuse me, but European countries are out of the play for the warranty services? 

Thanks.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 16, 2007)

flex76italy said:


> Excuse me, but European countries are out of the play for the warranty services?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably yes. (but SureFire, Fenix,.. don't have a EU return address either). You could wait until a european dealer sells this headlamp and then you would return it directly to the dealer I guess. 

I don't see a big issue on this, shipping such a small item to a US/Chinese address is cheap from Europe.


----------



## TOTC (Jul 16, 2007)

flex76italy said:


> Excuse me, but European countries are out of the play for the warranty services?


Sounds like you'd just have to ship to either the US or China. Isn't this the case with most brands today? I don't hear of too many companies that have separate warranty centers in the US, Europe, China, and every other place their customers are located: it is most often the case that some customers will have to ship internationally, depending on the product's country of origin.


----------



## wischi (Jul 16, 2007)

@ZebraLight: If you want I can handle returns in Europe for you, I'm living in Germany, which is perfectly in the centre of Europe.

If you are interested contact me with a PM

wischi


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 17, 2007)

Nicely thought out naming scheme.


ZebraLight said:


> Here is the list of possible headlamp models we planed.
> 
> H20 for CR2 (15*2*66)
> H30 for CR123 (17*3*35)
> ...



I think many people would still like the CR2 version since you can get an even smaller light (not a lot, but still enough smaller to make a difference to some people - like lightweight backpackers that count every gram) that is still way brighter AND can run longer than the coin cell headlamps, and can use Li-Ion rechargeables. I often find that for a weekend trip, even one RCR123 is plenty and I could have brought along a smaller light. I admit they won't be huge, but a few CR2 lights are popular on CPF (Ion, JIL).

Though, of course, I myself would like a CR123 version AND a AA version. CR123 for me, and AA as a gift for my best hiking buddy. I carry a CR123 flashlight, and he carries AA's for his camera and flashlight already.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 17, 2007)

I think in the USA, you'd find the AA version to be by far the most popular, followed by the CR123 version. AAA version could be close to selling as many as the CR123 version.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 18, 2007)

Has Zebralight mentioned what tint they'll use? (warm, please)


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Has Zebralight mentioned what tint they'll use? (warm, please)


 
P4 WC for the first batch.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 18, 2007)

Where will we be able to order these when they launch? Is there a pre-order list?


----------



## Archangel (Jul 18, 2007)

Zebralight- Any idea how far down the line the Hx1 series is?


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 18, 2007)

Guess I'll have to wait for mine. WG or better since it's potted and can't be changed.


ZebraLight said:


> P4 WC for the first batch.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Zebralight- Any idea how far down the line the Hx1 series is?


 
not in 2007.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 19, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Where will we be able to order these when they launch? Is there a pre-order list?


 
There will be a ZebraLight.com website which is still under development. There is no pre-order list.


----------



## gunga (Jul 19, 2007)

Will these be available on time (ie before August?). I'm going on a long trip at the end of August and would like to take one of these with me...

If it's not ready by early AUgust, never mind...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 19, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> There will be a ZebraLight.com website which is still under development. There is no pre-order list.


Many thanks ZL, you are doing a great job answering our questions and keeping us informed. 

Please post an announcement here in this thread when the website is up and ready to take orders.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 20, 2007)

Just tried a bare Cree with no reflector. It has really bright ugly and discolored rings around the perimeter from 80-85+ degrees from center. I hope the Zebralight has a deep enough ring around the LED to prevent these from causing any user issues. I'm sure they are, I just see why a lot of Fenix Cree lights have rings around the spot/corona.


----------



## paulr (Jul 24, 2007)

I just found this thread, I've been wanting an angle-head 1AA or 1AAA light for several years and have posted on cpf a few times saying that. It's great there will finally be a good 1AA headlamp. Energizer L91 lithium AA cells actually cost less than Energizer CR123A lithium cells even online. Yes there are $1 lithium CR123A's from no-name manufacturers but given how frequently they seem to explode, that's the last thing I would want to use in a headlamp. 

Will the pocket clip be set up so you can use this as a handsfree light without the headstrap? That is, you would clip it in your shirt pocket like a pen, so the led is pointing forward.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 24, 2007)

paulr said:


> Will the pocket clip be set up so you can use this as a handsfree light without the headstrap? That is, you would clip it in your shirt pocket like a pen, so the led is pointing forward.


 
Yes.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new?


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 31, 2007)

In a PM yesterday, George indicated that some minor issues have delayed the H50 ship date for about three weeks.


----------



## BackBlast (Aug 2, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> Just tried a bare Cree with no reflector. It has really bright ugly and discolored rings around the perimeter from 80-85+ degrees from center. I hope the Zebralight has a deep enough ring around the LED to prevent these from causing any user issues. I'm sure they are, I just see why a lot of Fenix Cree lights have rings around the spot/corona.



I know exactly what you're talking about. It would be nice if they had the option for a frosted dome so these artifacts could be smoothed out.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Zebralight, how is the production of the headlamp going?  Did you make any changes to the design? 
Thank you.


----------



## flex76italy (Aug 9, 2007)

I need an headlamp, i need an headlamp, i need an headlamp, i need an headlamp.....


----------



## bendlite (Aug 9, 2007)

George

In post #197 above, it is reported that there will now be a three week delay. Can you please give us an authoritative update on when delivery is now scheduled to begin?

I think this would be especially helpful because you have generated so much interest (over 200 posts and nearly 8500 viewings of this thread alone in just over 2 months) that it would be a shame to have the momentum get hijacked by less than wholly accurate and timely information. (I mean absoloutely NO disparagement of Shakeylegs; I just think it would be better for Zebralight to report directly on the situation.)

Thanks, John


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 9, 2007)

Just FYI, the 3 week time frame I mentioned came from George on that date.
Perhaps a brief update from Zebralight is in order.
George?


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 11, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Just FYI, the 3 week time frame I mentioned came from George on that date.
> Perhaps a brief update from Zebralight is in order.
> George?


 
We were trying to find a good design/material for the pocket clip. That took us several weeks, and we finally decided on a design with a steel wire clip molded on a silicon bracket. I'll post a software generated picture on Monday. The mold for that silicon bracket is more complicated since we need to place the steel wire clip (under tension) in the molding process. Our supplier promised a late August delivery for the mold. 

The weight for the headlamp is about 17 gram (w/o battery, headband).

There will be a limited quantity Q5 version in addition to the P4 version.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, ZebraLight. Keep us posted here regularly if you can, even if you don't have much news to tell us - as you can see, we start getting all twitchy if we don't get regular updates. 

Try to check the thread for queries and post at least once a week if this is possible for you.


----------



## flex76italy (Aug 11, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We were trying to find a good design/material for the pocket clip. That took us several weeks, and we finally decided on a design with a steel wire clip molded on a silicon bracket. I'll post a software generated picture on Monday. The mold for that silicon bracket is more complicated since we need to place the steel wire clip (under tension) in the molding process. Our supplier promised a late August delivery for the mold.
> 
> The weight for the headlamp is about 17 gram (w/o battery, headband).
> 
> There will be a limited quantity Q5 version in addition to the P4 version.




I'd like to grab the Q5 version, two unit if possible! 

Thanks.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 11, 2007)

Put me down for a Q5 also please:twothumbs


----------



## glockboy (Aug 11, 2007)

Put me down for a Q5 too.
thanks


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 11, 2007)

I would take at least one Q5 version (some friends might be interested too, it depends on the final price).


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 11, 2007)

I would take at least one Q5 version.
it only depends on the final price


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 11, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We were trying to find a good design/material for the pocket clip. That took us several weeks, and we finally decided on a design with a steel wire clip molded on a silicon bracket. I'll post a software generated picture on Monday. The mold for that silicon bracket is more complicated since we need to place the steel wire clip (under tension) in the molding process. Our supplier promised a late August delivery for the mold.
> 
> *The weight for the headlamp is about 17 gram (w/o battery, headband).*
> 
> There will be a limited quantity Q5 version in addition to the P4 version.



holy crap thats lightweight! :twothumbs


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 11, 2007)

Put me down for two Q5 versions! :twothumbs


----------



## 03lab (Aug 11, 2007)

flex76italy said:


> I'd like to grab the Q5 version, two unit if possible!



Me too!


----------



## bendlite (Aug 11, 2007)

<There will be a limited quantity Q5 version in addition to the P4 version.

Sorry to be so ignorant, but could someone please explain what a Q5 is in comparison to a P4 (I do know what the latter is.)

Thanks.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 11, 2007)

bendlite said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant, but could someone please explain what a Q5 is in comparison to a P4 (I do know what the latter is.)


P4 Bin: 81 to 87 Lumens at 350mA
Q3 Bin: 94 to 100 Lumens at 350mA

I couldn't find the specs for Q5 but its seems each jump is a 6.5% increase, so a Q5 would be:
Q5 Bin: ~ 106 to 113 Lumens at 350mA


----------



## sebast (Aug 11, 2007)

Inrested in one Q5, if there is a list..
Thanks!


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 11, 2007)

cave dave said:


> P4 Bin: 81 to 87 Lumens at 350mA
> Q3 Bin: 94 to 100 Lumens at 350mA
> 
> I couldn't find the specs for Q5 but its seems each jump is a 6.5% increase, so a Q5 would be:
> Q5 Bin: ~ 106 to 113 Lumens at 350mA


 
From Cree specs:

Q5 Bin: 107 to 114 at 350mA
P4 Bin: 80.6 to 87.4 at 350mA

The Q5 is about 32% over P4 in lumens at 350mA. 

The price for the H50-P4 is $39, the H50-Q5 is $49.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 11, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> From Cree specs:
> 
> Q5 Bin: 107 to 114 at 350mA
> P4 Bin: 80.6 to 87.4 at 350mA
> ...


 

AWESOME! About how long until there will be a pre order for these, and when can we expect them to ship? :thumbsup:


----------



## oracle2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Put me down for one Q5 version


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 11, 2007)

George, 
Can you provide some beam shots?


----------



## smokin_arkie (Aug 11, 2007)

Put me down for one Q5 version for sure. Paypal at the ready!


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 12, 2007)

count me in for 1 of the Q5 bin models


----------



## Pathlight (Aug 12, 2007)

Interested in a Q5 version, if price is right; also a H30 model when available.
Everything sounds good to me. Best regards. Gordon


----------



## bwm (Aug 12, 2007)

I too would be interested in a Q5 version.

I've never owned a headlamp before and find the traditional headlamp design to be big and bulky and impractical for me to carry and use. This is the first headlamp I can see using regularly mainly because of the side mounted emitter and the pocket clip. I'm guessing that 85-90 percent of the use I put this light to will be when it is riding in a shirt pocket.

I think this light will appeal to many people who currently do not own a headlamp. At the very least I would say it will appeal to anyone who currently mouth holds their flashlight for hand-free use. The challenge it seems will be making the people who currently do not use headlamps aware this light exists and letting them know how different it is from other headlamps.

Brian


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 12, 2007)

The Zebralight is slated to replace my trusty Aurora which has a beautiful floody beam and runs all summer on one set of 3 AAA lithiums.

Since I assume that Zebralight must have working prototypes, it would be nice to see beamshots and real world runtimes. Given the price-point, my expectations have been raised. I'm expecting to see a flawless beam with excellent battery regulation.


----------



## PeLu (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, I also take two of the Q5 (or higher). And I will test it underground.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd like to have a CR123 version with the Q5.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 12, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> The Zebralight is slated to replace my trusty Aurora which has a beautiful floody beam and runs all summer on one set of 3 AAA lithiums.
> 
> Since I assume that Zebralight must have working prototypes, it would be nice to see beamshots and real world runtimes. Given the price-point, my expectations have been raised. I'm expecting to see a flawless beam with excellent battery regulation.


 
I'll find a projection screen and get some beamshots in a few days.

The runtimes from preproduction units (with the same batch of components as production units) are: low 85 hours, medium 19 hours and high 2.5 hours. All three levels are current regulated, no PWM involved.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 12, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> I'll find a projection screen and get some beamshots in a few days.
> 
> The runtimes from preproduction units (with the same batch of components as production units) are: low 85 hours, medium 19 hours and high 2.5 hours. All three levels are current regulated, no PWM involved.


 

WOW! This headlamp keeps getting better and better! Keep up the good work. :twothumbs


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 12, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> I'll find a projection screen and get some beamshots in a few days.
> 
> The runtimes from preproduction units (with the same batch of components as production units) are: low 85 hours, medium 19 hours and high 2.5 hours. All three levels are current regulated, no PWM involved.



:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## :)> (Aug 12, 2007)

I know that this is not a sign up thread, but I really do want to purchase a Q5 version of the light and don't want to miss out on it. Please let me know what to do.


----------



## jdriller (Aug 12, 2007)

Put me on the Q5 list, please.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 13, 2007)

I PM'd George to let him know this thread was beginning to look like a sign-up thread. In the PM I mentioned those who have already expressed interest.
In response, George has opened an official Q5 sign-up thread here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172043

You should be listed if you expressed interest prior to my PM. If not, and you are interested in a Q5, sign up soon. Looks like only 90 Q5 Zebra's will be offered!

I'm not sure that "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" is the right place for the thread but it's there for now.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 13, 2007)

I have created a signup thread for the H50-Q5 version. There will be 90 limited edition H50-Q5 available. There is no need to signup for the H50-P4 version.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172043

I have added those who expressed interests in this thread to the list.


Thank you shakeylegs.


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm very interested in this light, but after the last few pre-buys, will not get another unproven light until I see someone actually test it.

Guess that means no Q5 for me.

:sigh:


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 13, 2007)

gunga said:


> I'm very interested in this light, but after the last few pre-buys, will not get another unproven light until I see someone actually test it.
> 
> Guess that means no Q5 for me.
> 
> :sigh:


 
Gunga, 

We can still reserve one for you. You can wait for a while, and when you decide to buy or not to buy, just let us know.


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2007)

THANKS! I responded to the other thread, please sign me up!

Ooooh, I really can't wait to see this light, looks close to ideal for most of my needs.

:devil:


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 13, 2007)

can't wait to the they begun shipping 

sorry fore my english i'm from sweden:nana:


----------



## Cuso (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont know if this question has been answered yet but, if this light is a twisty , wont you need both hands to operate it? That defeats the headlamp purpose for me, specially for biker or cavers. Wont the light rotate in the soft silicone holder, while you try to operate it? I like the pocket clip idea though. Ive been wanting a quality high powered pocket light for some time now.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 13, 2007)

Cuso said:


> I dont know if this question has been answered yet but, if this light is a twisty , wont you need both hands to operate it? That defeats the headlamp purpose for me, specially for biker or cavers. Wont the light rotate in the soft silicone holder, while you try to operate it? I like the pocket clip idea though. Ive been wanting a quality high powered pocket light for some time now.


 
Yes, it's a twisty.


----------



## PeLu (Aug 14, 2007)

Cuso said:


> ..wont you need both hands to operate it?


Why? If the torque to operate the switch is significantly lower than the torque to adjust the angle, it should be nor problem.


----------



## daywalker (Aug 15, 2007)

Cuso said:


> I dont know if this question has been answered yet but, if this light is a twisty , wont you need both hands to operate it? That defeats the headlamp purpose for me, specially for biker or cavers. Wont the light rotate in the soft silicone holder, while you try to operate it? I like the pocket clip idea though. Ive been wanting a quality high powered pocket light for some time now.



I think i have read that there will be a clip attached. In this case you can put the clip in the right place so that the light won't be turning when you operate the light.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 15, 2007)

daywalker said:


> I think i have read that there will be a clip attached. In this case you can put the clip in the right place so that the light won't be turning when you operate the light.


 

Here is a CAD generated picture of the pocket clip. It can't coexist with the headband.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 16, 2007)

It's great! :thumbsup: I like the middle groove on the headlamp, so the silicon clips can't slip off.


----------



## Cuso (Aug 16, 2007)

PeLu said:


> Why? If the torque to operate the switch is significantly lower than the torque to adjust the angle, it should be nor problem.


Good point...Can the light be operated with one hand???


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the clip going to be yellow color? I would prefer black or dark green... Darker colors don't show the dirt that fast and it's also good for hunters (camo) and other people....


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 17, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Is the clip going to be yellow color? I would prefer black or dark green... Darker colors don't show the dirt that fast and it's also good for hunters (camo) and other people....


 
We actually havn't decided on the color yet. But it definitely won't be yellow. The yellow was used to show the silicon part clearly in the CAD image.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, great - thanks. I vote for a color that would match the headlamp color (dark grey-black).


----------



## bendlite (Aug 17, 2007)

error


----------



## photonhoer (Aug 17, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Ok, great - thanks. I vote for a color that would match the headlamp color (dark grey-black).



I VERY MUCH agree with that suggestion. NOT something bright and very contrasty!!

John


----------



## CancerLad (Aug 18, 2007)

Silicon is an element that is famous for being used in computer chip manufacture. It is a hard crystalline substance that can be shattered. 

Silicone is a term typically used to refer to polymerized siloxanes which have a -Si-O-Si-O- backbone. These have been used for years as silicone caulking compounds. Recent developments in platinum catalysts have lead to the production of elastomers (rubber like materials) from silicones. 

Will the clip material will be made from silicone or silicon?


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 18, 2007)

Reading through the thread, you'll find that the clip itself is a steel wire.


----------



## photonhoer (Aug 18, 2007)

CancerLad said:


> Will the clip material will be made from silicone or silicon?



If you look at post #242 you can se the CAD drawing of the "clip". Body of silicone and clip of metal.


----------



## Thermalarc (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in for a Q5 if there's any left. Thanks.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 18, 2007)

CancerLad said:


> Silicon is an element that is famous for being used in computer chip manufacture. It is a hard crystalline substance that can be shattered.
> 
> Silicone is a term typically used to refer to polymerized siloxanes which have a -Si-O-Si-O- backbone. These have been used for years as silicone caulking compounds. Recent developments in platinum catalysts have lead to the production of elastomers (rubber like materials) from silicones.
> 
> Will the clip material will be made from silicone or silicon?


 
silicone and steel wire.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 21, 2007)

I am looking forward to the beamshots.

Any chance that you will make a red filter for it in the future?


----------



## Archangel (Aug 21, 2007)

The red fiter versions (Hx1 series) aren't coming 'til next year.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, but I was hoping for just a simple red filter that you could put over the lens... This shouldn't be that difficult to produce. 
Well, it's not a big issue for me - but it would be a good feature.

Can't wait for my Zebralight .


----------



## f22shift (Aug 21, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> silicone and steel wire.


 
is the steal gonna rust if wet?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 22, 2007)

Are these Zebralights for sale anywhere? I'm getting a under construction at zebralight.com


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 22, 2007)

The Zebra is an elusive creature, with only occasional sightings being reported. To date, a man named George is the only person known to have encountered and tamed the wiley Zebra. When successfully domesticated, George has promised to offer the Zebra for sale.
See thread #30 here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169180


----------



## Bing & Ye (Aug 24, 2007)

I have enought time to wait


> [QUOTE


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 29, 2007)

George,
Guess what! 
I got a fever, 
and the only prescription is ...


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 30, 2007)

Any update on when we can start placing orders? I've got less than 2 months before I take a weeklong backpacking trip in the Grand Canyon. I'd sure like to take along the Zebralight for that trip.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 31, 2007)

To the tune of Money for Nothin’:

I want my, I want my ZebraLight
I want my, I want my ZebraLight

Now look at them yo-yo's, that's no way to do it
They’re wearin’ headlamps big as ATV’s
That ain't workin', here’s the way to do it
Lumens weigh nothin', ZebraLight’s for me

Now this is workin', here's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya, ZebraLight ain't dumb
Got to get my Zebra its a little twister
Want to twist that Zebra with my thumb

I want to install lithium batteries
Flood a campsite, deliberately
We got to end this, procrastination
We got to move these little beauties

I know you really really really want to ship me
My little Zebra, its only fair 
That mythic Zebra with the steel clip and the headband
Oh George please show me it ain’t vaporware

I want to install lithium batteries
Flood a campsite, deliberately
We got to end this, procrastination
We got to move these little beauties:naughty:


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 31, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Any update on when we can start placing orders? I've got less than 2 months before I take a weeklong backpacking trip in the Grand Canyon. I'd sure like to take along the Zebralight for that trip.


 

We'll accept orders and start shipping next week for the P4 and the reserved limited quantity Q5 versions.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 31, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We'll accept orders and start shipping next week for the P4 and the reserved limited quantity Q5 versions.



Bless you George!


----------



## speederino (Aug 31, 2007)

:goodjob:

Awesome. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 31, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> To the tune of Money for Nothin’:
> 
> I want my, I want my ZebraLight
> I want my, I want my ZebraLight
> ...


:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 31, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We'll accept orders and start shipping next week for the P4 and the reserved limited quantity Q5 versions.



Rockin'. Could it have been ShakeyLegs' song that did it?


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 31, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We'll accept orders and start shipping next week for the P4 and the reserved limited quantity Q5 versions.


 :rock:


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 31, 2007)

For those of us who got our names in for the Q5 version, do we just list our CPF name when we place the order?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2007)

Great stuff, Shakeylegs, lol. I can see it all now: 

"Terrific new band takes the charts by storm - *Shakeylegs and the Lumens* move straight to #1."


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 1, 2007)

DM,

Thanks, 
Way too much time on my hands
The Lumets and I are entertaining an early retirement.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 1, 2007)

Shakeylegs:
Can't wait for the worldwide farewell concert tour. We could all turn up with our ZL's and wave them in the air instead for ciggie lighters!

Loved the lyrics:laughing:, have you thought about releasing an mp3 version?


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 1, 2007)

Actually I'm too busy working on my "Nobody" for president Youtube video.:mecry:



_MODERATOR

This may be continued in one of the other ZebraLight threads

This one is closed,

Unforgiven_


----------

